# need a bit of help please



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

can anyone help me im tryin to put a picture on my profile and it wont let me does anyone no how to do this??


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

The most common reason for this is that the picture is too big........have you tried reducing the size? I'm pretty sure it needs to be less than 45k so quite small. Also check that it is a .jpg.

Shout if it still doesn't work!

Chux xx


----------

